# Kai



## Kailan (Jan 16, 2011)

*Name:* Kailan (prefers to be called Kai)
*Age:* 30something
*Sex:* Male
*Species:* Fox/Raccoon cross
*Height:* 6ft
*Weight:* About that much but not as much as that.

*Appearance:*
The appearance is still being worked out, but will update soon! promise!

*Behavior and Personality:*
Very laid back dude, likes to chill out with a guitar and poi. He's a very likable guy, the kinda person that everyone knows and everyone wants to hang around with. Doesn't like to get angry as he believes that life is too short to hold a grudge or harbour negativity against people. Always has a smile on his face and a hug for his friends, would do anything for the people he loves and extends his family to include those close to him

*Skills:*
Mean piano player and guitarist, spins poi well too. Can cook a storm and even cleans up after!!

*Weaknesses:*
Can often be taken advantage of by others, refuses to see the bad in someone even after they have wronged him in some way..

*Likes:*
Everyone, Smilies, Coffee, Poi, Music, Rock and Roll, Relaxing, Giving Hugs, Getting Hugs, Helping mates and Being a friend.
*Dislikes:*
Bullies, Trolls, Defeatists, People who don't think of others, People who fight and Dishonest Governments.

Will update with a full appearance and picture once its been ironed out and gotten down on paper, but this is the fursona that I made for Kai 

Jonno xx


----------



## Nokly (Jan 17, 2011)

Ahh he sounds like a nice guy! I'm new so I don't know if that's a lot of info but it looks good to me! I wish I had this much to say about my fursona but he's still getting worked out! In fact I'm not even sure what the other half to him is yet! lol


----------



## Kailan (Jan 17, 2011)

Nokly said:


> Ahh he sounds like a nice guy! I'm new so I don't know if that's a lot of info but it looks good to me! I wish I had this much to say about my fursona but he's still getting worked out! In fact I'm not even sure what the other half to him is yet! lol


 
Thanks Nokly  I'm still working Kai out too.. getting him onto paper is harder than it looks.. I found that if you have a notepad around to jot down things as they come to you, you can start to see your 'sona emerge on paper


----------



## Nokly (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm trying to write a story about him so I'm hoping I'll get something from that, like an appearance... and a name(I really hate names!) Looking forward to learning more about Kai! and just noticed that your pretty new as well! Welcome!


----------



## Kaizy (Jan 17, 2011)

...this is a really odd coincidence


----------



## Kailan (Jan 17, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> ...this is a really odd coincidence


 
omg 
I'm officially wierded out now.. same breed, nearly the same name and I honest to god didn't know you before this... I've used Kailan/Kai for like the last 9 years or so.. perhaps our fursona's are related??


----------



## Kaizy (Jan 17, 2011)

Kailan said:


> omg
> I'm officially wierded out now.. same breed, nearly the same name and I honest to god didn't know you before this... I've used Kailan/Kai for like the last 9 years or so.. perhaps our fursona's are related??


Ive known some foxcoons, and some people named Kai, but never another foxcoon named Kai
This gave me a good laugh :B


----------



## Kailan (Jan 17, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> Ive known some foxcoons, and some people named Kai, but never another foxcoon named Kai
> This gave me a good laugh :B


 
Thats actually wierded me out now.. lol :S


----------



## Shaila (Feb 2, 2011)

Aww.. He sounds like someone I wanna meet! Sooo cute. Nice job ^^
*hugs*


----------



## MaestroKux (Feb 2, 2011)

Kai is both a male/female, my mates name is also Kai. not too mention that she's a dragoness. XP


----------

